# Have I gone too far??



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

update on Larry's set up.
I think it looks ok but wife thinks it is a mess?? what do others think? any advice welcomed......Larry is a crested gecko...


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks ok to me mate, maybe a little over crowded but it depends on if you want to see harry, he will love it.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks I can still see him as he sleeps in the same place and always comes to the front area when awake. I think he feels very safe as I don't handle him much.....like to watch him:2thumb:


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

looks good to me i have just done a twin set up and have both live and some fake best way till plants get going 

i have seen on here a few times that if you can find your gecko in less than 5 min its not planted enough 

to me i think a well planted viv with basking and hiding spots and no big bare open spaces is the way to do it like yours


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it looks great.......and for your Larry he's got to feel secure in that viv!
Well done and the abundance of cover and good looking planting is far better than one or two plants and bare space....


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

*


wezza309 said:



i have seen on here a few times that if you can find your gecko in less than 5 min its not planted enough 

to me i think a well planted viv with basking and hiding spots and no big bare open spaces is the way to do it like yours

Click to expand...

takes me ages to find him if not in normal sleeping position ........:blush:*


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

LawrenceJMitchell said:


> I think it looks great.......and for your Larry he's got to feel secure in that viv!
> Well done and the abundance of cover and good looking planting is far better than one or two plants and bare space....


thank you.....:2thumb:


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

favourite sleeping position.....not hard to find...he has just woke up....bless


----------



## But1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent lol. A comical little fellow, how on earth did you prompt him to wave on cue? 

Superb habitat for Larry....you had obviously given a lot of research & thought, perhaps the wife was disappointed that you chose not to take her advise with adding the all important comfort accessory...scatter cushions. Tut!tut!


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it looks natural


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey, South America just called, they want the Amazon rainforest back, haha 

It really looks great, so natural, I bet the lil fella really appreciates it too. Awesome stuff man. I bet he feels real secure in there too.
I wouldn't change it.


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

hehe,looks fine to me too


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great. Hard to see on my little screen, but that's a mix of fake and real plants, yes? You may find that as the real plants grow, they need more space- but most can be trimmed, or else you can just remove the odd fake to make room. Either way, it's a really attractive set-up! :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

perfect for a reptile to feel safe and secure x


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Looks great. Hard to see on my little screen, but that's a mix of fake and real plants, yes? You may find that as the real plants grow, they need more space- but most can be trimmed, or else you can just remove the odd fake to make room. Either way, it's a really attractive set-up! :2thumb:


thanks for comments....

the two hanging plants on both sides are fake but the rest are real!!

I have a some planted into substrate and a couple still in pots.....


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

update....

have now put some grass seed into viv....I thinks it looks much better...more for Larry to explore.....:2thumb:


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Update*

Had grass seed in for a while and have done my first grass cutting....
do you know how hard it is to get a flymo into viv!!!:lol2::lol2:

happy so far and Larry seems to like it which is even better......


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

*update.....*


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

*happy at last...............*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, hopefully, you are now bitten by the bug- 'cos I for one want to see what else you'll create...


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Larry update*


----------

